# draining sinus abdominal wound



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jun 17, 2009)

HELP!!! 
OP note reads:
Elliptical incisional excision of the area of the chronic draining sinus. Dissected through skin and subq tissues down to the facial plane and removed a flap of skin. When we got to the base of the area of the draining sinus, we identified 2 Ethibond and 1 Prolene sutures, that looked they had been used to tack fascia together from patients previous abdominoplasty. These sutures were removed. We did use some 0 Vicryl suture to tuck together this fascia in the location. Closed in layers and Dermabond to skin dressing.

Path came back:Bn skin w/ central scar formation, granulation tissue and acute inflammation exudate, clinically "draining sinus".

May 13160 or debridement codes???

Any input for CPT and ICD-9 would be great.....


----------

